

Toto - Heroku blogging in 10 seconds & 230 LOC - cloudhead
http://cloudhead.io/toto

======
breck
I really like the idea.

I've casually been working on a similar project except with PHP.

-<http://github.com/breck7/brecksblog>

-<http://brecksblog.com>

It's 1 file, under 250 lines of code, and powers a fair number of blogs now.
Also uses a file for storage (no database needed).

------
malyk
Any example blogs out there? Obviously it's configurable, but just having an
example or demo blog out there might be nice.

~~~
barmstrong
Yep any example blogs you can point us to? Very cool idea!

------
stanleydrew
This seems to borrow a lot from Jekyll
(<http://wiki.github.com/mojombo/jekyll/usage>), or maybe both are borrowing
from some common ancestor?

~~~
cloudhead
Yea, I evaluated jekyll, scanty, webby, aerial and a couple of other similar
engines before making this, but none of them really worked the way I wanted.

~~~
spooneybarger
what about how jekyll works made you want to do something else?

~~~
cloudhead
Two reasons mainly:

\- I wanted it to play well with Heroku, Jekyll generates files, which is
incompatible with the read-only filesystem of heroku.

\- I wanted something really simple, Jekyll's become a little too heavy for
what should be a simple task.

~~~
stanleydrew
I agree that jekyll's getting a bit heavy, although I'm definitely not even
taking full advantage of all it's features. I still don't know much about
Heroku though, and this might be a good way to try it out.

------
hyperbolist
Thanks for this, I'm enjoying it!

You probably want to add something like

    
    
      set :url,       "http://example.com"                      # site root URL
    

to your config.ru documentation.

